# Keylogger! Jetzt auch über Gildenmember



## Traklar (19. März 2009)

Als ich heute einlogte fand ich eine Mail eines Gildenmitgliedes. Ihr denkt euch jetzt, was daran besonders? Naja seht selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mail wurde wie gesagt aus unserer Gilde an jedem daraus geschickt. Ich kann aber bezeugen, dass dies unmöglich ist. Ich kenne den Absender sehr gut und weiß, dass er das nicht getan haben kann.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie es möglich sein kann das dies passieren konnte. Einzig der Account wäre gehackt worden, was ich aber nicht hoffe. Oder die "Absender" haben herausgefunden, wie man Ingame den Absender ändern kann.

Daher möchte ich alle davor warnen, Post mit diesem Inhalt umgehend zu löschen! Der Links ist ein Downloader für einen Virus!

Ich hoffe, niemand wird diesem Link/ diesen Downloader folgen, könnte ernsthafte Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen.

MfG 

Traklar


----------



## Pentu (19. März 2009)

/push gute info...

... btw steht aber auch oben link´s in der ecke wenn man sich einloggt!


----------



## Dabow (19. März 2009)

Danke dir ... das ist also das, wovon Blizz im Fenster warnt ... krass !


----------



## youngceaser (19. März 2009)

und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern


----------



## Traklar (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



Erstens weis es die Gilde schon, zweitens wie die anderen sagen warnt auch Blizzard bereits davor und drittens, da sowas sicher nicht nur uns passiert ist/ passieren könnte.


----------



## Dabow (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



wird er ihnen schon gesagt haben -.-


----------



## deathmagier (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



ich denke er wird das seinen gildenmembern auch gesagt haben und wollte uns aber zusätzlich warnen wofür man eigentlich dankbar sein kann wobei ich ingame eh nie auf nen link klicken würde^^


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern




Vielleicht weil er so viele wie möglich warnen will du Vollpfosten.

Vielen Dank für die Info. Ich werde es direkt in unserem Forum posten.


----------



## Marienkaefer (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



DENKEN wäre angesagt!

Ich finde die Info gut! Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (19. März 2009)

Allein bei dem grauenhaften Deutsch würde ich stutzig werden, klingt zu sehr nach Chinarfarmer-Deutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## macstevee (19. März 2009)

Oha vielen Dank für die Warnung!


----------



## xXDomSXx (19. März 2009)

Auch krass was die keylogger  versuchen ^^ jetzt geht das sogar in der Gilde Los x(


----------



## DoofDilla (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



Super! Da warnt einer die Community nochmal, und du hast nix besseres zu tun als zu maulen. Spitzen Einstellung! GZ!


----------



## Lari (19. März 2009)

Habe es als Ankündigung mal ins Gildenforum gepackt. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Bloodpak (19. März 2009)

ich hab das mal gleich in unserem Gildenforum gepostet.

Danke @TE

Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (19. März 2009)

Irrt mich das oder wird das Keylogger problem immer schlimmer? Erst dieser dreiste Versuch mit den Protodrachen im Forum mit den Fakelink, dann fake Mails die angäblich von Blizz kommen und nu die Ingame versuche. Bin ja ma gespannt was die sich als nächstes einfallen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gismo1voss (19. März 2009)

Danke dir.


----------



## HappyChaos (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern


schlaues kind...
naja es werden wohl irgendwelche hacker sein,die das verschicken oder es evt. schaffen den absender zu verändern,für jedes schloss gibt es einen schlüssel,so heißt es doch


----------



## Lefrondon (19. März 2009)

Danke dir, meine Gilde ist auch informiert, diese Idioten (Die Keylogger verschicken, nicht meine Gilde =D).


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (19. März 2009)

Find es gut wenn so was hier noch mal gezeigt wird.


----------



## Curentix (19. März 2009)

Wer so dumm ist und eine video*.EXE* öffnet....verdient es.



Kafka schrieb:


> Irrt mich das oder wird das Keylogger problem immer schlimmer? Erst dieser dreiste Versuch mit den Protodrachen im Forum mit den Fakelink, dann fake Mails die angäblich von Blizz kommen und nu die Ingame versuche. Bin ja ma gespannt was die sich als nächstes einfallen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, das Problem ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlimmer als zu der Zeit bevor es WoW gab. Der Unterschied warum viele es als "schlimmer" erfassen liegt daran, dass WoW der breite Masse zugänglich gemacht worden ist, und somit auch viel mehr darüber berichtet wird.

Schlimmer ist das Problem nicht. Keylogger gab es schon vor 10 Jahren...Ich hab in meiner Realschulzeit Keylogger eingesetzt, um die PW der Admins zu erfahren, damit wir surfen könnten während Freistunden.


----------



## Shubunki (19. März 2009)

Danke für die Warnung.. werd gleich meine Gilde informieren.


----------



## Gnarak (19. März 2009)

Merci, gleich ab ins Gildenforum.


----------



## TonicEye (19. März 2009)

Danke für die Info,

find ich super!!!!!


----------



## Bodog (19. März 2009)

Vielen Dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mögest du den Keylogger beseitigt haben.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Mitzy (19. März 2009)

Hmm... NAja, es geht auch schlimmer. ICh wurde gestern von meinem besten RL Freund ingame angeschrieben, und er hat mir ein Link geschrieben... Naja, ich denke mir nichts dabei, sage, er soll Ihn mir im Skype tippen (keine gehabt, den abzutippen) und warte im Skype... Da bemerke ich, er ist on- und so quatsche ich IHn an. Wie stellt sich heraus? Sein ACC wurde gehackt.
Es war höchst angenehm, erstmal die Leute im /2 zu warnen, nur um daraufhin beleidigt zu werden, man solle nicht so einen "scheiß" reden.

Aber naja... Allgemein gesagt- wenn die Personen Euch einen Link schicken, fragt nach. Kommt keine Antwort- Link gar nicht erst benutzen.
Ist die "Frage" im schlechten Deutsch geschrieben, gar nicht darauf eingehen.
Und wenn Ihr ICQ oder Skype habt, fragt einfach, ob sie den da schicken können, die Nummer/ Adresse kann man ja mal eben zeigen.

Reagieren sie nicht, wie gesagt- warnen und fertig. Reagieren sie, dann liegt´s mehr oder weniger im eigenen ermessen.



Ich denke mal, die Keylogger treten nun verstärkt auf, weil der Handel mit Accounts Zurzeit höchst Attraktiv ist, ODER weil einige Leute einen neuen ACC wollten, nachdem IHrer gesperrt ist. Auch möglich wäre es, weil Neueinsteiger nich lange lvln wollen *schmunzel*


----------



## Larmina (19. März 2009)

Naja wenn der Gildenmember von euch kein Komplettlegastheniker ist sollte man eigentlich auch über das, freundlich ausgedrückt: Seltsame Deutsch daraufkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. März 2009)

Der Fake ist aber shclecht gemacht. Der Text wurde wohl durch nen Übersetzer gekloppt...

Das .EXE zeigt auch schon an das es definitiv kein Video sein wird.

Wie sowas kommen kann ist fraglich. Entweder AccountHack oder Memhack...


----------



## _Raziel_ (19. März 2009)

Tja, 1k Gold = 13€ oder so (keine Ahnung... is geraten)

Und da Blizz die Philosophie vertritt, dass ein idiotisches 3 Leute Mount 20k Gold kosten soll (bzw. für ein Mount, dass man einfach nur 'blau' angemalt hat 1.8k), wirds auch immer diese Vollpfosten geben, die zahlen werden.

Jetzt gibts zwar ne Menge Möglichkeiten, dass man gut Gold verdient (Erze, Handel, etc...) aber das ist nunmal Goldsellern zu stressig und nur als Nebenverdienst gut. Deswegen sind da immer fleissig Hacker im Einsatz.
Ihr spart ja mögl. auch fürs Mammut, habt 7k beisammen. Was geht wohl schneller, Erze und Handel betreiben für 7k Gold oder mit solchen Tools euer Acc hacken und die 7k per Post verschicken?

Warum also Keylogger, Goldseller und Pishing-Sites momentan hockkonjunktur haben? Ganz einfach... Weil Blizzard und die Community selber die Preise x-fach ansteigen lies.
100% Flugmount:
BC (rot, gelb, violett, grün) -> 200 Gold
WotLK (blau) -> 1800 Gold
9x teurer für gleiches Design mit neuer Farbe

Noch fragen?

Ps'
Aber danke für die Info ^^


----------



## MrC (19. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Info - werde es auch gleich im Forum posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ youngceaser: GZ für Deinen Beitrag. Wie andere auch schon bemerkten, hat Traklar uns nur warnen wollen... Ohne Kommentar...


----------



## Dranay (19. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Warnung!

Ich denke, dass es da wohl irgendwo eine Lücke gibt, wie man den Absender verfälschen kann. 

Wer aber mal den Text in dem Brief genau liest wird feststellen, dass es ein ziemliches Kauderwelsch ist und somit schonmal nicht von einem "normalen" Member kommen kann.

Weiterhin sieht man ja auch am Link, dass es eine .EXE ist und wer das dann noch runterlädt....


Hoffe, sie finden bald die Lücke und machen sie dicht


----------



## advanced08 (19. März 2009)

wahrscheinlich wurde sein acc gehackt und dann verschickt ... nix besonderes


----------



## Demitrius (19. März 2009)

danke für den tip, so eine Nachricht hatte ich gestern auch im Postfach, nur gut das ich nicht auf den Link bin


----------



## Lari (19. März 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> BC (rot, gelb, violett, grün) -> 200 Gold
> WotLK (blau) -> 1800 Gold
> 9x teurer für gleiches Design mit neuer Farbe


Luxus war eben schon immer teuer. Braucht man ein neues Mount? Nein.
Kriegt man 1000Gold bis Level 77 durchs questen zusammen (Kaltwetterflug)? Ja.

Die Preise für die "HighEnd-Mounts" sind völlig gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Babsy75 (19. März 2009)

keine ahnung,
aber ich bin schoneinmal von meinem eigenen twink angewhispert worden, der wollte gold von mir.
der wortlaut war unfegair wie folgt.
" hallo ich bin xyz, kannst du mir mal eben 1000g vorstrecken, wenn ich heut abend mit meinem main on komme bekommst du das gold zurück "
wie geht das ?? ich schätze irgend ein hack, keine ahnung wie die das gemacht haben.
darum NEIMAND bekommt von mir gold oder irgendwelche daten, noch reagiere ich auf sogenannte in-game-mails von blizz ohne mich vorher beim GM zu erkundigen ob diese stimmen oder wenns vom gildenmember / oder friend ist ohne vorher mit ihm persönlichen kontakt im TS gehabt zu haben. aber meine acc daten bekommt niemand. no cahnce, nobody!
das ist eigendlich das einzige was man dagegen machen kann


----------



## todesstern (19. März 2009)

thx für die warnug 
Ich bin sehr vorsichtig mit meinem wow account und darum geh ich nie nie auf ihrgend welche ingame wisp von fremden ein in denen mir ihrgend was versprochen wird oder aber auch e-mails ..

und fals in einer angeblichen blizzard e-mail mal was din stehn sollte von wegen plz need account für ihrgend ne untersuchung aso bitte ... dan erst ma blizz anrufen und fragen 

so wer kanns net sein ansonsten kauft euch doch alle mal den blizzard account key dingens da das blaue dingens da damit wirds wieder bissel sicherer AMEN und guten mittag auch xD


----------



## yves1993 (19. März 2009)

blablablub.EXE ---> fail.

Danke für die Warnung, werde dies auch meiner Gilde sagen, besonders weil so manche Leute sich nicht so richtig damit auskennen, bzw dies mit dem .exe erkennen.

Thx und /push ^^


----------



## Rasalas (19. März 2009)

Danke für die Info... aber ich wär glaube ich nieeee auf diese Seite gegangen^^...

Das müsste einen schon stutzig machen:
"Hey *meine Brüder*"--> "[...] zu sehen*. Und *geben *Sie*[...]"
"Dies ist *ein Video-Werbung über*[...]"
"*kann jeder sie gehen zu sehen*"
"*Ratschl?ge*"

Hier müsste es einem spätestens klar sein: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..."/video.*EXE*"  OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaralin (19. März 2009)

hmm.... Danke für den Hinweis erstmal!

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn mir ein Gildie SO schreiben würde, würde ich ihn als erstes mal für total Banane erklären ^^ und das Deutsch in dem Briefchen ist auch mal nicht so "State of the art" ^^

Also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dummer und dreister Versuch in meinen Augen, mal abgesehen von einer Datei namens "Video.EXE" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## FieserFiesling (19. März 2009)

danke fuer die info..habs ins gildenforum gestellt!


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. März 2009)

Die Warnung ist ok, aber eigentlich auch nicht notwendig.

Wer ingame ne .Exe Datei ausführt, naja ... dann ist es wohl auch ok, wenn der Acc weg ist.

Das ne Video- Datei mit der Endung .Exe endet kenne ich eigentlich von anderen Videos ... ;-)))

Nagut da werden sicher auch ab und an Leutz sich nen Vidoe ansehen wollen.

Werde heute abend dies aber auch noch mal als Gidennachricht bei uns übern ticker geben, nicht das wir doch Video-Gucker bei uns haben ;-)


----------



## TillL. (19. März 2009)

könnte einer das bild nochmal anders posten pls. imagshack is bei mir auf arbeit gesperrt


----------



## Occasus (19. März 2009)

OLOL. 
Wie scheiße billig ist das ^^
Video.exe. Schlechtes Deutsch.


Mich würds aber interessieren wie sie das machen. Mit dem Absender usw.


----------



## Zenti (19. März 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> OLOL.
> Wie scheiße billig ist das ^^
> Video.exe. Schlechtes Deutsch.
> 
> ...



/sign

allein wegen dem deutsch würde ich nicht auf den link gehen...aber trotzdem krass wie sie immer wieder neue maschen versuchen....und dann scheitert es an der rechtsschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (19. März 2009)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Allein bei dem grauenhaften Deutsch würde ich stutzig werden, klingt zu sehr nach Chinarfarmer-Deutsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder nach Google Übersetzung, aber allein das sollte schon stutzig machen!


----------



## Tobi184 (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



Wenn ich Moderator sein würde, ich sage hiermit gleich das ich keiner bin und nicht das recht habe darüber zu Urteilen, dann würdest du der erste 
in diesem Forum sein der nen ban bekommt wegen purer Dummheit und Undankbarkeit ; )


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (19. März 2009)

TillL. schrieb:


> könnte einer das bild nochmal anders posten pls. imagshack is bei mir auf arbeit gesperrt



Imageshack is sowieso der größte rotz den es gibt.. ich geh schon garnicht mehr auf Bilder die von imageshack kommen.. keine lust 30 sek zu warten bis sich das Bild da aufbaut um dann 5 sek auf das Bild zu kucken... ich bevorzuge abload.de


----------



## Gallana (19. März 2009)

Würde bei dem Absender noch mal genau schauen.
Sind wohl auch einige im Umlauf wo der Absender Name FAST identisch ist mit einem Bekannten/Gildenmember.
Ist wohl häufig nur irgendwo ein kleines ` drauf oder so was in der Art.


----------



## Nicorobbin (19. März 2009)

Wer darauf reinfällt ist selber schuld, hat es verdient das der ACC gehackt wird und sollte nach möglichkeit nie wieder einen Rechner der mehr kann als 1+1 zusammenzuzählen auch nur angucken.


----------



## Kuhmuh (19. März 2009)

Joar mir hatte auch einer so ne Nachricht geschrieben, eben Gildenleitername mit einem ` statt einem ´ über seinem A, ich hätte erst auch gedacht er war es selbst der das geschreiben hat, aber bei dem komischen Deutsch das die schreiben denke ich vertraut dem ganzen keiner einfach so.


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. März 2009)

Gallana schrieb:


> Würde bei dem Absender noch mal genau schauen.
> Sind wohl auch einige im Umlauf wo der Absender Name FAST identisch ist mit einem Bekannten/Gildenmember.
> Ist wohl häufig nur irgendwo ein kleines ` drauf oder so was in der Art.



iíì z.B. da verguck ich mich bei nem Kumpel ständig was der da nun drüber stehen hat x)


----------



## neo1986 (19. März 2009)

Thx aber ich werd mir die seite mal anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Sehr primitiv wer dadrauf reinfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (19. März 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> iíì z.B. da verguck ich mich bei nem Kumpel ständig was der da nun drüber stehen hat x)



Und wieder eine von blizzard selbst-produziertes Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonderzeichen.. würden sie nicht existieren könnten diese leute keine ähnlichen Namen wählen ( ich mein ein zusätzlicher/anderer Buchstabe im Namen fällt eher auf als ein falscher strich aufm i )


----------



## Cestus (19. März 2009)

wenn ich das ganze richtig mitbekommen habe, wurden die accs noch nichtmal gehackt, sondern ein neuer Char erstellt der nicht in der Gilde war, aber fast genauso geschrieben wird - über Armory die Liste nachgeschaut wer in der Gilde ist und dann entsprechend die Nachrichten verschickt.

Warum?

Über "meinen Namen" wurde auch Ingame-Post an die Leute aus meiner Gilde verschickt.
Der einzige Unterschied war, dass das i im "Virusversender" ein î war. Ingame sind die beiden Zeichen kaum auseinander zu halten. 
Warum ich das nicht gewesen sein kann? ich habe auf dem Server die maximale Anzahl von Charakteren und es wurde keiner von denen gelöscht oder zwischendurch auf einem davon eingelogt. (TS und in Gilde nachschauen lassen)


----------



## The Future (19. März 2009)

Es ist so einfach das man eine Nachricht von sich selber angewispert bekommt [ angewispert wie die das mit dne nachrichten machen keine ahnung]

man muss einfach nur  [ Käse ]: sagt:  Hi                                                  [ Brotschnitte]: sagt: ich bin der größte


und in wirklichkeit weiss keiner wer es war, naja ging jedenfalls früher glaub es geht nicht mehr.


und ich schätze so ähnlich läuft das mit der post ab dann heißt der Tipp halt Käseschnítte mit einem ´über dem i.


----------



## Lari (19. März 2009)

@ TheFuture:
Du hast den von dir zitierten nicht verstanden, und ich habe keinen Plan, was du uns mitteilen willst.


----------



## Ekim (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



Lieber einmal zu viel informiert, als dass es passiert, weil man es nicht beachtet hat. Danke


----------



## The Future (19. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> @ TheFuture:
> Du hast den von dir zitierten nicht verstanden, und ich habe keinen Plan, was du uns mitteilen willst.


keine ahnung was da los war da ist auf einmal ein anderes zitat reingerutscht.

wollte eigentlich das zitat wo es heißt und wer dadrauf reinfällt ist selber schuld der hat es nicht verdient und wurde zurecht gehackt.


----------



## Dispair (19. März 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Die Mail wurde wie gesagt aus unserer Gilde an jedem daraus geschickt. Ich kann aber bezeugen, dass dies unmöglich ist. Ich kenne den Absender sehr gut und weiß, dass er das nicht getan haben kann.



unserer gilde ist das selbe widerfahren (realm Mal'Ganis);

die nachrichten stammen *NICHT* von  gildenmitgliedern, sondern von extra erstelleten accounts, die namen sind nur kopiert;
 achte mal auf sonderzeichen oder apostrophe...
es sind nur kleine änderungen an den nicks eurer "echten" gildenmember

bsp. 

gildenmember "ábc"
nachricht von "àbc"


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (19. März 2009)

The schrieb:


> keine ahnung was da los war da ist auf einmal ein anderes zitat reingerutscht.
> 
> wollte eigentlich das zitat wo es heißt und wer dadrauf reinfällt ist selber schuld der hat es nicht verdient und wurde zurecht gehackt.



Und da hatter auch recht... 4 Jahre spiel ich nun mit ein und dem selben Passwort..(relativ sicher.. von der "1337 sprache" inspiriert ein langes gut merkbares wort genommen und ein paar buchstaben durch zahlen und sonderzeichen ersetzt)  seit 2 jahren mit 2 accounts.. der 2. hat auch das gleiche Passwort und noch nie ist auch nur ansatzweise etwas passiert.. wie mache ich das nur? Glück? ich denke nicht.. ich gebe meine Daten einfach nicht weiter.. weder Login name noch passwort noch beides zusammen.. ich lade nix von komischen "freeware/shareware" seiten runter und öffne schon gar keine links die auf .exe oder .zip oder ähnlich enden...

Edit: Achja.. PMs von meiner scharfen Nachbarin oder Viagra brauch ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Japuzzo (19. März 2009)

jemand der sich da ein bissl auskennt weis das ein video kein .exe am ende hat oder?


----------



## deathmagier (19. März 2009)

Japuzzo schrieb:


> jemand der sich da ein bissl auskennt weis das ein video kein .exe am ende hat oder?



aber nicht alle die wow spielen wissen das und darum is es auch immer besser wenn jemand sich die mühe macht und einen vorwarnt wobei in dem fall die gramatik warnung genug sein sollte^^


----------



## Morpheus101 (19. März 2009)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Allein bei dem grauenhaften Deutsch würde ich stutzig werden, klingt zu sehr nach Chinarfarmer-Deutsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte man meinen. Aber ich tippe darauf, das sich ein hoher Prozentsatz da nur in guter Gesellschaft fühlen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pferdesalamie (19. März 2009)

also wen ich schon die schreibweise sehe total schlecht übersetzt^^
aber cool das es noch leute gibt die sich um andere sorgen anderen wär das egal weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (19. März 2009)

Japuzzo schrieb:


> jemand der sich da ein bissl auskennt weis das ein video kein .exe am ende hat oder?


Schonmal mit Screen2Exe gearbeitet? Nö? Dann nicht immer grosse Töne spucken... Danke!

Klar können auch Video's auf *.exe enden. Dann sind es nämlich embedded Videocodec-Player. Aber was soll ich das noch grossartig erklären. Pauschalisieren wirs und sagen: "Es gibt keine Videos die auf .exe enden" *rolleyes*

Auf die Meldung selber. Schlechtes Deutsch, öminöse Webseite und kein Hinweis von der Gilde selber bezüglich einem internen Gildenvideo -> nicht anklicken.
Nachfragen gehört zum Standard.


----------



## grils (19. März 2009)

mal bei virustotal hochgeladen, antivir scheint den zu erkennen.

http://www.virustotal.com/de/analisis/6cda...32980f8ee178302


PS: BIn apple user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glohin (19. März 2009)

@Traklar
Danke Dir für die Warnung.
Jetzt kann man sich ein Bild machen über die Warnung,die Blizzard letztens ausgesprochen hatte.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Malaya (19. März 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Und da Blizz die Philosophie vertritt, dass ein idiotisches 3 Leute Mount 20k Gold kosten soll (bzw. für ein Mount, dass man einfach nur 'blau' angemalt hat 1.8k), wirds auch immer diese Vollpfosten geben, die zahlen werden.


diese von dir so genannten "vollpfosten" ziehen euch armen schluckern im AH das geld aus der tasche, ohne dass ihr es überhaupt merkt! also wer ist hier nen vollpfosten?
müsst euch die dinger ja net kaufen. blizzard baut halt nur möglichkeiten ein wie die superreichen ihr gold loswerden können. es gibt auch leute die sich sowas ohne ebay locker leisten können ohne danach ansatzweise pleite zu sein. ich kenn mehrere leute die nen vermögen im 6 stelligen bereich haben und sogar einen der nen vermögen im 7stelligen bereich hat.

mfg
jemand der die 3 Luxus-Mounts + über 100k hat


PS: need mehr möglichkeiten um gold zu verschleudern! 24er taschen für 3000g oder so


----------



## joszy (19. März 2009)

ist vielleicht nur blinder alarm aber...

habe ebend post bekommen in wow
von einer/einen gewissen "Kardja"
nur anhänge dabei 60 Glitschhautmakrelen

ich kenne niemanden mit diesen namen....
also bin ich ins arsenal nachschauen gegangen
nur 4 Kardja´s auf fränzösischen realms


hab vorsichtshalber mal nen ticket geschrieben das die das mal überprüfen sollten.


----------



## Barnacle (19. März 2009)

super ich werd diereckt verbreiten das niemand drauf rein fählt


----------



## Wolfi1899 (19. März 2009)

Rasalas schrieb:


> Danke für die Info... aber ich wär glaube ich nieeee auf diese Seite gegangen^^...
> 
> Das müsste einen schon stutzig machen:
> "Hey *meine Brüder*"--> "[...] zu sehen*. Und *geben *Sie*[...]"
> ...




dort seh ich kein fehler


----------



## Crystania (19. März 2009)

wenn ich hören würde das einer aus meiner gilde sowas verteilt, dann würde der aber sowas von mal quadratisch und hochkant aus der gilde fliegen. 



> dort seh ich kein fehler



1. mit brüdern anreden und dann wieder Sie
2. video werbung über ne gilde?!
3. gud dutsch
4. ? im wort..
5. .exe <- Programm ;-)


----------



## Nekramcruun (19. März 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Als ich heute einlogte fand ich eine Mail eines Gildenmitgliedes. Ihr denkt euch jetzt, was daran besonders? Naja seht selbst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guter tip danke. 
man beachte vor allem die miserable grammatik und den fehlenden umlaut im wort ratschläge (ratschl?ge) was schon darauf schliessen lässt daß die mail evtl aus asien oder von sonst wo kommt.


----------



## Megamage (19. März 2009)

Ach du Sch***! Danke für die Info


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. März 2009)

Scheint  so als hätten si es geschaft sich in die WoW Daten zu Hacken,sonst wäre es ja unmöglich von verschiedenen Chars Mails los zuschicken.
Muss man echt aufpassen wie weit das geht und auf was die Hacke zugriff haben denn wenn die sich dort reinhacken können wer sagt uns dann das sie nicht auch viel wichtigere Sachen hacken können.

Um die Accdaten und evtl Kontodaten!!! mach ich mir keine Sorgen ich denke doch das Blizz. diese sehr gut gesichert hält


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. März 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Scheint  so als hätten si es geschaft sich in die WoW Daten zu Hacken,sonst wäre es ja unmöglich von verschiedenen Chars Mails los zuschicken.
> Muss man echt aufpassen wie weit das geht und auf was die Hacke zugriff haben denn wenn die sich dort reinhacken können wer sagt uns dann das sie nicht auch viel wichtigere Sachen hacken können.
> 
> Um die Accdaten und evtl Kontodaten!!! mach ich mir keine Sorgen ich denke doch das Blizz. diese sehr gut gesichert hält




öhm wenn jmd deine accountdaten hat kommt er auch an deine Kontodaten den die sind auf der Accountverwaltung gespeichert

mag es mir gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## Gaiwain (19. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ... ich lade nix von komischen "freeware/shareware" seiten runter und öffne schon gar keine links die auf .exe oder .zip oder ähnlich enden...



... da könnte die Mail "angeblich" vom besten Freund kommen, würde nie einem Link auf eine ausführbare Datei in/aus einer Mail klicken!

lg


----------



## RouV3n (19. März 2009)

Vielen Dank, wobei die schlechte Rechtschreibung und Grammatik schon darauf aufmerksam macht, dass das ein Hacker bzw. ein Chinafarmer geschrieben hat.


----------



## SixNight (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern


ganz blöde antwort weils uns vllt auch passieren könnte


----------



## Traklar (19. März 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich wurde sein acc gehackt und dann verschickt ... nix besonderes



Kann nicht sein, der Char ist seit 2 Wochen inaktiv, würde bei mir da stehen, wenn er on gewessen wäre^^. Außerdem ist der Monat nicht bezahlt.



Gallana schrieb:


> Würde bei dem Absender noch mal genau schauen.
> Sind wohl auch einige im Umlauf wo der Absender Name FAST identisch ist mit einem Bekannten/Gildenmember.
> Ist wohl häufig nur irgendwo ein kleines ` drauf oder so was in der Art.



Nochmal genau geguckt auf dem Originalbild und es ist wirklich nichts anders, keine ´` oder ^ etc. über den Buchstaben.


----------



## mckayser (19. März 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Schonmal mit Screen2Exe gearbeitet? Nö? Dann nicht immer grosse Töne spucken... Danke!
> 
> Klar können auch Video's auf *.exe enden. Dann sind es nämlich embedded Videocodec-Player. Aber was soll ich das noch grossartig erklären. Pauschalisieren wirs und sagen: "Es gibt keine Videos die auf .exe enden" *rolleyes*
> 
> ...



Naja da fand ich den kritisierten Post gehaltvoller als Deinen, denn in 99,periode9% der Fälle ist ein Link in einer email mit einem "Video", das auf .exe endet in komischem Deutsch sicher kein embedded codec-player, und Deine Info - da sie in diesem Themenbereich nicht von Interesse ist - wertlos. Aber toll, wie schlau Du bist, oder was sollten wir als Essenz Deiner Aussage abspeichern?

Greetz, Kizzle


----------



## pitmen (19. März 2009)

Hi. 

Vielen Dank an den TE für die Mitteilung. 

Es ist doch klar, dass sich die kommunistische Kapitalfront nun andersweitig orientieren muss.
Auf unserem Server gibt's irgendwie schon seit längerem keine " TVRETVCETBZR wolle kaufen billig gold..con =com"
Terroristen mehr... Irgendwas habe ich da wohl nicht mitbekommen oder geht Big Blizz endlich einmal gegen diese "Spielverderber" vor...?kp

Grüße


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2009)

/push ich hab einen von jemanden bekommen der auch im RL mein Kumpel ist, möchte wissen wie die das machen


----------



## Firé_Loki (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich finde die Info nicht gut da diese info schon von buffed gegben wurde und es sicher noch der selbe screen ist von dem link auf buffed....
Von daher ka ob er einfach nur zeigen will das buffed ihm was geklaut hat und die dies net wissen und ihm danken hätten einfach mal bei www.buffed.de genauer (oben) gucken sollen da hat es schon ein autor berichtet....





mfg loki


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. März 2009)

Ich finde Infos auch nie gut egal ob sie war sind oder nicht -.-

Er hat einfach nur das Bild von Buffed genommen weil er kein eigenes hatte um es zu veranschaulichen ich weis echt net wo da dein Problem ist


----------



## rocktboyy (19. März 2009)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Info nicht gut da diese info schon von buffed gegben wurde und es sicher noch der selbe screen ist von dem link auf buffed....
> ...


les den Link von buffed richtig durch da steh irgend was mit einem Spieler auf den server shatrath
Buffed hat den screen vom ihm und nicht er von buffed


----------



## Traklar (19. März 2009)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Info nicht gut da diese info schon von buffed gegben wurde und es sicher noch der selbe screen ist von dem link auf buffed....
> ...



*hust* Das ist erst nach dem Beitrag hier entstanden. Steht auch in der News selbst xD.


----------



## anticipation (19. März 2009)

video.exe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



Hat er vielleicht auch? Töff-.-


----------



## Animos93 (19. März 2009)

ich würd mal sagen du bist in ner scheiß gilde^^


----------



## Traklar (19. März 2009)

Animos93 schrieb:


> ich würd mal sagen du bist in ner scheiß gilde^^



Leider nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shirinia (19. März 2009)

Meine Gilde hat letzte Woche ähnliche Briefe von einem Gildenmitglied erhalten wo eben das "i" duch "ì" im Charnamen ersetzt wurde. Wir haben gleich eine Info in Gildenmessage und ins Forum gepostet und einen GM darüber informiert.
Der Gildenmember dessen Name dabei missbraucht wurde war zu dem Zeitpunkt in Urlaub und seit fünf Tagen gar nicht online, was ja leicht über die Gildeninfo nachzuprüfen war. Der Fehler bei der Schreibweise des Namens war schwierig zu erkennen.

Klar ist keine unbekannten links oder Adressen im i-net browser einzugeben, aber diese Erkenntnis bei jedem WoW Spieler vorauszusetzen finde ich etwas vermessen. Nicht jeder denkt an Accoundhack wenn er von einem vermeintlichen Gildenmitglied Post bekommt.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier gerätselt wird, wie diese Briefe ingame verschickt werden. Ist doch völlig nebensächlich. Wichtig und gut ist die Info darüber dass sie verschickt werden, daher noch mal Danke an den Postersteller.

*winke* an Rocky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathmagier (19. März 2009)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Info nicht gut da diese info schon von buffed gegben wurde und es sicher noch der selbe screen ist von dem link auf buffed....
> ...



ähhm 

Im Forum hat ein User vom Server Shattrath bereits einen Screenshot einer solchen Mail gepostet. Der Spieler hat die Ingame-Nachricht vermeintlich von einem Gildenmitglied erhalten, ist sich aber absolut sicher, dass dieses niemals solche Links versenden würde. Achtet also sehr genau darauf, welche Links Ihr verfolgt. 

und da is auch irgendwo ein link der zu diesem thread führt^^


----------



## Hubukus (19. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und da hatter auch recht... 4 Jahre spiel ich nun mit ein und dem selben Passwort..(relativ sicher.. von der "1337 sprache" inspiriert ein langes gut merkbares wort genommen und ein paar buchstaben durch zahlen und sonderzeichen ersetzt)  seit 2 jahren mit 2 accounts.. der 2. hat auch das gleiche Passwort und noch nie ist auch nur ansatzweise etwas passiert.. wie mache ich das nur? Glück? ich denke nicht.. ich gebe meine Daten einfach nicht weiter.. weder Login name noch passwort noch beides zusammen.. ich lade nix von komischen "freeware/shareware" seiten runter und öffne schon gar keine links die auf .exe oder .zip oder ähnlich enden...
> 
> Edit: Achja.. PMs von meiner scharfen Nachbarin oder Viagra brauch ich auch nicht
> 
> ...





du hast glück.......ich gebe meinen daten auch nicht weiter oder sappe auf irgendwelchen seiten rum ,und ich wechsel regelmäßig mein pw und nun darfst du mal raten was mit meinem acc passiert ist..........seinerzeit war es der adobe reader....

btt: danke für die info,werde es auch direkt mal weitergeben


p.s.:mal an alle die hier mit .exe etc rumsülzen......ihr computerprofis-.-,es gibt auch leute die nicht den totalen durchblick haben was du wann mit welcher endung wo öffnen kannst......


----------



## Tattoojupp (19. März 2009)

Cúre schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil er so viele wie möglich warnen will du Vollpfosten.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Info. Ich werde es direkt in unserem Forum posten.





Genau :-)


Danke für die Info.


----------



## Dreet (19. März 2009)

> aber ich bin schoneinmal von meinem eigenen twink angewhispert worden, der wollte gold von mir.



Deswegen hab ich auch meine Twinks in der FL dann kann ich direkt sehen wenn die on gehen^^.
Aber is schon doof, wenn man den Main von dem Twink erwischt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dreet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOXNOX (19. März 2009)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Allein bei dem grauenhaften Deutsch würde ich stutzig werden, klingt zu sehr nach Chinarfarmer-Deutsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Außerdem würde ich niemanden empfehlen eine Seite mit ner .exe zu öffnen.....noch nicht mla bei Freunden! Das Kann sehr leicht schief gehen ( bevor jmd rummault; mir ist sowas schon passiert-.-)


----------



## Kankru (19. März 2009)

Hääte net gedacht, dass das auch von "internen" Leuten kommt! Aber die fehlgeschlagene Ausdrucksweise deutet schon stark darauf, nette Info!

MfG


----------



## Soldus (19. März 2009)

Generell drücke ich ingame nie auf LInks aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2009)

Wer auf den Text reinfällt hat es nicht anders verdient sorry aber guckt euch das Deutsch an dann "/Video.EXE" ...


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. März 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Schonmal mit Screen2Exe gearbeitet? Nö? Dann nicht immer grosse Töne spucken... Danke!
> 
> Klar können auch Video's auf *.exe enden. Dann sind es nämlich embedded Videocodec-Player. Aber was soll ich das noch grossartig erklären. Pauschalisieren wirs und sagen: "Es gibt keine Videos die auf .exe enden" *rolleyes*
> 
> ...



Theoretisch kan ALLES eine .exe sein->selbstentpackendes RAR/ZIP Archiv.

"Üblich" ist es aber nicht weswegen ein entsprechendes Misstrauen bei Video."exe" gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Haldimir (19. März 2009)

man muss leider sagen dass es im laufe der zeit sehr leicht wurde mit etwas ahnung und studium des wow sicherheitssystems etc genanntes auch zu umgehen oder sogar zu manipulieren
sollte blizzard dort nicht einiges unternehmen, so wird das bald noch drastischer werden.


----------



## Varûn (19. März 2009)

Naja wenn man sich das mal genauer ansieht dann steht am Ende .exe
Denke jeder weiß das das ausführbare Dateien sind ;=)


----------



## DonVerse (19. März 2009)

thanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber so doof sollte eigentlich keiner sein, ein 'randommovie.EXE' runterzuladen..

trotzdem danke =)


----------



## Girderia (19. März 2009)

wenn von einem account aus derartige mails verschickt werden, sollte der eigentümer des accounts sich mal seine addons näher anschauen, insbesondere wenn er welche hat die nicht so ganz legal sind. es gibt so ein addon für RL fotos was automatisch mails an alle gildenmitglieder verschicken kann, also kanns theoretisch in jedes beliebige addon eingebaut werden. wobei die chance bei addons die nicht so ganz legal sind m.E. höher ist dass da sowas drin steckt.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (19. März 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> wenn ich hören würde das einer aus meiner gilde sowas verteilt, dann würde der aber sowas von mal quadratisch und hochkant aus der gilde fliegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum mach ichs wohl gross? -.-

bei unserer gilde wurde es auch gemacht gerade


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. März 2009)

Ich habs auch bei mir in der Gildegemeldet anscheinend gehen die Hacker das Arsenal durch denn dieses ist immo gesperrt ich tippe bald kann man sich nur mit nen aktiven Wowaccount einloggen um die chars anzusehen

Tante Edith sagt noch: Das die meisten versendeten Briefe ingame Namen mit i,ä,ü u ö waren bzw Namen mit sonderzeichen zb Á,À o die beliebte AE kombi die man über diesen komische ALt+zahl bekommt warum diese sind schwieriger im Ingameschriftverkehr zu erkennen also solltet ihr euch die NAmen der Gildenmitglieder genau anschauen ich tippe mal es wird darauf hinauslaufen das Sonderzeichen im Namen bald verboten werden u die Leute eine kostenlose Umbenennung bekommen arme Franzosen


----------



## Teraluna (19. März 2009)

Danke für die Info!

Bei uns auf dem Server war letztens einer der den Code für einen Spektraltieger für 3K Gold verkaufen wollte.

Das ist zwar nicht so raffiniert wie die Ingamepost,
 finde ich aber auch mies weil sowas dann von meist von vertrauensseeligen kleinen Kindern als Angebot wargenommen,
 wird auf das dise dann eingehen und dann muss ihnen ein GM sagen :
"Das Problem ist uns bekannt wir können dir aber leider nicht weiterhelfen."

Hoffe das blizz das Problem in den Griff bekommt und diese Ar***löcher aus dem verkehr zieht!

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## gottdrak (19. März 2009)

Du bist eben einfach in einer beschissenen Gilde.


----------



## zwergwarri (19. März 2009)

danke für die Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (19. März 2009)

Girderia schrieb:


> wenn von einem account aus derartige mails verschickt werden, sollte der eigentümer des accounts sich mal seine addons näher anschauen, insbesondere wenn er welche hat die nicht so ganz legal sind.


Illegale Addons? Was sind das für welche und was können die? Hab echt nie von sowas gehört.



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> tippe mal es wird darauf hinauslaufen das Sonderzeichen im Namen bald verboten werden u die Leute eine kostenlose Umbenennung bekommen arme Franzosen


oh no! was wird aus den ganzen Xârdâs, Kâélthäs, Lêóñidâs und Légôlàss?^^


----------



## smutje (19. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Tante Edith sagt noch: Das die meisten versendeten Briefe ingame Namen mit i,ä,ü u ö waren bzw Namen mit sonderzeichen zb Á,À o die beliebte AE kombi die man über diesen komische ALt+zahl bekommt warum diese sind schwieriger im Ingameschriftverkehr zu erkennen also solltet ihr euch die NAmen der Gildenmitglieder genau anschauen *ich tippe mal es wird darauf hinauslaufen das Sonderzeichen im Namen bald verboten werden* u die Leute eine kostenlose Umbenennung bekommen arme Franzosen



Wenn Du damit Recht haben solltest, hätte diese miese Geschichte wenigstens einen positiven Nebeneffekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern




zum beispiel damit nicht nur sie gewarnt sind, sondern auch alle anderen^^

vielen dank für die info!


----------



## TheOlimar (19. März 2009)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Allein bei dem grauenhaften Deutsch würde ich stutzig werden, klingt zu sehr nach Chinarfarmer-Deutsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


loool Chinafarmer-Deutsch xD... mhm. 
Neues Wörterbuch von Langenscheidts: Deutsch - Chinafarmerdeutsch ; Chinafarmerdeutsch - Deutsch
Nur 19,99€ auf jeder Goldfarmerhomepage! 
NEU! Fragen Sie auch nach der klassischen Taschenbuchversion!

@TE: Danke hab ich schon in den News gesehen^^


----------



## M3g4s (19. März 2009)

gut zu wissen danke


----------



## M3g4s (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



also leuten wie dir ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen... er versucht uns zu helfen indem er uns warnt und hast trotzdem nichts besseres zu tun als solchen sinnlosen mist abzulassen...


----------



## wass'n? (19. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern


Tut das eigentlich sehr weh so zu sein wie du? Da will jemand die Community warnen und so ein ....... mosert noch rum.


----------



## wass'n? (19. März 2009)

Malaya schrieb:


> diese von dir so genannten "vollpfosten" ziehen euch armen schluckern im AH das geld aus der tasche, ohne dass ihr es überhaupt merkt! also wer ist hier nen vollpfosten?
> müsst euch die dinger ja net kaufen. blizzard baut halt nur möglichkeiten ein wie die superreichen ihr gold loswerden können. es gibt auch leute die sich sowas ohne ebay locker leisten können ohne danach ansatzweise pleite zu sein. ich kenn mehrere leute die nen vermögen im 6 stelligen bereich haben und sogar einen der nen vermögen im 7stelligen bereich hat.
> 
> mfg
> ...


So so, im 7stelligen Bereich? Interessant, weil bei ca 255k Ende ist.


----------



## Foertel (19. März 2009)

smutje schrieb:


> Wenn Du damit Recht haben solltest, hätte diese miese Geschichte wenigstens einen positiven Nebeneffekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Absolut /SIGEND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im allgemeinen, man sieht zumeißt am Deutsch was los ist, zur Not an der Seitenform (immer sehr genau lesen)

btw finde ich die Leute echt bescheuert, geben sich solche Mühe Möglichkeiten zu finden die Leute zu verarschen und lassen sich ihre Texte dann von Google übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (19. März 2009)

Danke für die Warnung


----------



## TheSeer (19. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Warnung, habe den Link auch in unserem Gildenforum gepostet. 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, Erwachsene machen sich vielleicht eher Gedanken, aber leider sind auch einige "Kids" in WOW unterwegs. 
Da WOW bei uns schon fast zum Familienhobby geworden ist, mag ich mir gar nicht ausdenken, welche Folgen es haben könnte, wenn mein Sohn unüberlegt und in seinem "jugendlichen Leichtsinn" auf den Link klicken würde... Immerhin scheinen konkrete Folgen nicht bekannt zu sein, was wesentlich beunruhigender ist als die Frage, wie sie es machen...


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2009)

Danke für die Info/Warnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Gedanke hier zu den Addons ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Vor glaub ca 1,5 Jahren schon hatte ich noch Titan Panel benutzt.
Da gab es bei Curse.com eine Version - die einen Trojaner enthielt.
Zum Glück bekam ich das noch mit und clearte meinen PC - Addon flog auch wieder von der Platte.

Also - unbedingt Addons vorher untersuchen lassen - nicht einfach wahllos saugen/installieren !!


greetz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erypo (19. März 2009)

wenn man den link mal etwas genauer betrachtet erkennt man das es sich um eine *.exe-datei handelt die man mit dem link öffnet und sowas kann schonmal net gut sein

aba man erkennt es ja auch schon an dem namen der page... wer lädt denn ein video auf irgendso ne seite und net auf youtube.

mich würd mal interessieren wie die den namen da faken können. Suckt doch voll sowas


mfg


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. März 2009)

Video.exe ist eien Anwendung und keine
Videodatei ; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lia/Aliysh (20. März 2009)

Ähm so als tipp, die loggen sich mit dem namen deines GIldenkollegen ein, aber zb nehmen die einen namen mit i und ändern dies mit einem ´ ab quasi so í so das es so aussieht als wäre es ein gildenmember


----------



## Druda (20. März 2009)

echt schlimm, mit welchen Mitteln die jetzt schon vorgehen ... trotzdem sollte man sowieso nicht einfach einen Link anklicken, den man nicht kennt und der vorallem mit exe endet.


----------



## Santa_Chief (20. März 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Irrt mich das oder wird das Keylogger problem immer schlimmer? Erst dieser dreiste Versuch mit den Protodrachen im Forum mit den Fakelink, dann fake Mails die angäblich von Blizz kommen und nu die Ingame versuche. Bin ja ma gespannt was die sich als nächstes einfallen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap wird immer schlimmer zum teufel mit diesen ********** [zensiert]

diese Leute haben nixx besseres zu tun als anderen ihre accounts zu hacken grrrrr *wütend bin*


----------



## Hochelfe (20. März 2009)

wir sollten froh sein das man uns vor solchen leuten warnt.Auch auf unserem server wurden wir mit so einem lieben Brief konfrontiert.Meistens warn es 80ger Chars die diesen brief hatten.Kaum zu glauben mit was für Tricks gearbeitet wird.Ich bin so was von wütend auf solche Leute .Man kann nur hoffen dass man solchen Leuten das handwerk legt.


----------



## Shadria (20. März 2009)

wass schrieb:


> So so, im 7stelligen Bereich? Interessant, weil bei ca 255k Ende ist.



Derjenige der schrieb "...ich kenn mehrere leute die nen vermögen im 6 stelligen bereich haben und sogar einen der nen vermögen im 7stelligen bereich hat." hat nicht gesagt das EIN Char soviel Gold hat.
Das Goldlimit pro Char liegt übrigens genau bei 214 748 Gold 36 Silber 47 Kupfer (liegt an der 32Bit-Integer Zahl die verwendet wird -> 2^31-1 (oder 2,147,483,647).

Bei 10 Chars pro Server kann man also durchaus eine 7stellige Goldsumme erreichen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic: abgesehen davon das ich selbst mit Sicherheit nicht auf eine "...video.exe" geklickt hätte, ist der Beitrag sicherlich für viele User sehr informativ und hilfreich. 
Leider haben wohl etliche nicht verstanden, das die Mails nicht von Gildenmembern kommen, sondern von Chars mit fast gleichlautenden Namen wie die Gildenmember.


----------



## ciaz (20. März 2009)

Ja sry, aber wer bei dem grottenschlechten Text ernsthaft daran denkt die Url abzutippen um die "Video.exe" (haha) zu sehen, soll sich ruhig den Logger einfangen. Bist du sicher, dass es einer aus eurer Gilde war und nicht nur ein "i" durch ein "í" oder so beim Namen ersetzt wurde um "Vertrauen" zu erwecken? Falls dem nicht so ist, wär es natürlich ziemlich mies.


----------



## Tramadol (20. März 2009)

Naja das mit dem Absender von gildenmember is schon hart, denke blizz wird da zeitig was gegen unternehmen

Aber an sich doch recht auffällig die mail, zum einen die Sprache da wär ich mir sicher das keiner in meiner gilde so schreibt. Und das der link auf eine exe datei geht sollte auch ein dicker warnhinweis für jeden sein der klein bissle ahnung hat ^^


----------



## Top1983 (20. März 2009)

sry wer ne exe anklick gehört gehackt, ist so. wer so blöd ist selbst schuld

und das es nun von gildenmember kommt ist doch auch logisch oder, wird ich auch so machen wenn ich ein häcker were, das ich die f liste und die gilde zu spamen wirde


----------



## Malaya (20. März 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Derjenige der schrieb "...ich kenn mehrere leute die nen vermögen im 6 stelligen bereich haben und sogar einen der nen vermögen im 7stelligen bereich hat." hat nicht gesagt das EIN Char soviel Gold hat.
> Das Goldlimit pro Char liegt übrigens genau bei 214 748 Gold 36 Silber 47 Kupfer (liegt an der 32Bit-Integer Zahl die verwendet wird -> 2^31-1 (oder 2,147,483,647).
> 
> Bei 10 Chars pro Server kann man also durchaus eine 7stellige Goldsumme erreichen...
> ...


Völlig korrekt. Endlich mal jemand mit Hirn. Bei besagter Person handelt es sich übrigens um die selbe Person die das 214k-Limit public gemacht hat. Der hat seine Bankchars alle in einer extra Gilde. Auf der Gildenbank lagert er sein Gold. Mindestens 1.000.000g passen drauf, habs live gesehen. Dass das Gold irgendwoher geliehen ist um zu "posen" möchte ich mal arg anzweifeln. Wie soll man sich soviel Gold zusammen leihen? Soviele Superreiche die einem ihr ganzes Gold anvertrauen kennt niemand! Paar Tausender, da kann man, je nach Person, drüber reden. Ich hab schon Beträge verliehen, die für mehr als 90% der WoW-Spieler, für lange Zeit ein unerreichbares Vermögen bleiben werden (wir reden hier von der Preisklasse 300er-Reitskill bis Tundramammut). Und bin damit auch noch nie auf die Nase gefallen. Das waren dann aber auch Leute die ich jahrelang kenne. Gute Menschenkenntnis ftw! Aber selbst guten Freunden leihe ich keine 50k. Wir soll der 1 Mio zusammenleihen? Insofern geh ich schon davon aus, dass das sein Privatvermögen war.

Im 100k+ Bereich kenn ich (abgesehen von mir selbst, dem Ingame-Millionär und irgendwelchen Highend-Raidgilden die sich ne goldene Nase durch Verkaufsruns verdienen) insgesamt 3 Leute. Dass Leute mit 30-100k rumlaufen ist allerdings nichtmal ne Seltenheit. In dem Bereich kenn ich auch nochmal locker nen dutzend Leute.

Jedenfalls kann man MINDESTENS 12.000.000g (+paar Zerquetschte) auf einem einzigen Realm haben (sofern man nur 1 Account hat und jeder Char seine eigene Gildenbank hat).


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. März 2009)

Danke für die Warnung, interessant was alles so versucht wird werde es auch mal als info auf unsere HP setzen.

@Bonsaiblatt wegen dir hab ich jetzt n Fefffleck auf meinem TFT ich hab mich wegen deinem Avatar erschrocken ^^


----------



## Lord Nazgul (20. März 2009)

Hallo. wie blöd kann man sein so was zu öffnen? Ein video wird wohl kaum die Endung Exe aufweisen!


----------



## The-Quila (20. März 2009)

naja deswegen sucht man sich seine mitglieder auch ordentlich aus.

wenn man z.b. alle 5 minuten werbung in den lfg oder handelchat postet und jeden dahergelaufenen nimmt, dann kommen halt auch solche leute rein.

ich persönlich hab n gutes gefühl, dass das bei uns in der gilde nicht vorkommen wird.


----------



## Shadria (20. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Hallo. wie blöd kann man sein so was zu öffnen? Ein video wird wohl kaum die Endung Exe aufweisen!



Es gibt durchaus Video-Dateien die die Endung .exe aufweisen. Sie sind zwar sehr selten, aber es gibt sie -> Das Programm "Audio/Video To Exe" ist ein praktisches kleines Tool, das Audio- und Video-Dateien in eine selbstständige EXE-Datei umwandelt. Man benötigt daher keine Player-Software.

In 99,9% aller Fälle wird aber eine .exe-Video Datei was "Böses" sein.... also immer zuerst lesen und im Zweifelsfall nicht klicken / öffnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich allerdings bissel erschreckt: die meisten hier lesen auch nur die Hälfte. Wie könnte es sonst sein das immer wieder geschrieben wird "...boah.. was hast du für Gildenmember...". 


Top1983 schrieb:


> und das es nun von gildenmember kommt ist doch auch logisch oder, wird ich auch so machen wenn ich ein häcker were, das ich die f liste und die gilde zu spamen wirde





The-Quila schrieb:


> naja deswegen sucht man sich seine mitglieder auch ordentlich aus.
> 
> ...ich persönlich hab n gutes gefühl, dass das bei uns in der gilde nicht vorkommen wird.


Die Ingame-Post kommt eben *nicht* von Gildenmembern. Das ganze hat auch nix mit bösen Hackern zu tun die sich in die Blizz-Server eingehackt haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Malaya: danke für dein Kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrie (20. März 2009)

Das ganze wird noch schlimmer . Sie werden sich immer neue sachen einfallen lassen um an die accounts zu kommen . Das ganze hängt nach meiner meinung damit zusammen das das BoT programm Glider jetzt von blizzard erkannt wird und somit  die gold industrie andere wege finden muss um an das begerte edelmetall zu kommen . 
von daher  ist das zur zeit nur die spitze vom eisberg . 

erstmal hilft es diverse seiten zu vermeiden  und keine links zu benutzen :-)


----------



## Heâlnix (20. März 2009)

(youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern




Es gibt Leute die denken soweit wie ne Kuh kackt ... Dich zähl Ich mit dazu ...


----------



## EmKay442 (20. März 2009)

Oh mein Gott...
20.03.2009, Azshara-EU, von einem guten Gildenkollegen von mir, so ca. 15:10 Uhr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (20. März 2009)

EmKay442 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott...
> 20.03.2009, Azshara-EU, von einem guten Gildenkollegen von mir, so ca. 15:10 Uhr:



@ Emkay: das war *nicht* dein Gildenkollege!

Dein Gildenkollege wird so geschrieben: Infernalis (Lvl 80 Untoter Hexenmeister)
Du hast Post bekommen von: Infernalís (Lvl 55 Blutelf Todesritter)


----------



## General Crime (20. März 2009)

Lol wenn ich den Text Lese und dazu diese merkwürdige Adresse dann sind es 2 Gründe das einfach zu löschen und fertig.

1. Text: Seit wann redet man sich mit Sie an und Grammatikfehler schlecht hin.
2. Verdammt seltene Adresse.


----------



## Duni (20. März 2009)

Weiß net obs schon gepostet wurde, aber der Name war zumindest bei mir in der Gilde nicht echt und war mit Sonderzeichen gepflügt...


----------



## I dream online (21. März 2009)

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass hier Beispiele/Warnungen genannt werden. Danke Euch.

Zum Beitrag Nr.69 von joszy:

Habe von einem mir unbekannten Char 2 Postsendungen bekommen, in einer waren 3 stacks Fische, in der anderen 3x 10 eiskalte Milch.

Habe es als Spam melden weitergeschickt, fand beide Sendungen gestern wieder in der Mail, ohne jeglichen Kommentar von GM/Blizz.

Irgendetwas ist oberfaul, auch was die AH - Verkäufe angeht. Mir ist es schon passiert, dass eine "sehr lange" Auktion mit Mindestpreis und Sofortkaufpreis nach ein paar Stunden vorbei war, btw. die Ware zum Mindestpreis verkauft war ... (?!?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (21. März 2009)

man muss ja langsam richtig angst um seinen acc bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nascalos (21. März 2009)

Danke für die warnung. 

Echt Schade das es immer wieder leute gibt die alles und jeden in den Treck ziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. März 2009)

"Ratschl?ge" und Yoda-Sprache
Oh ja, wie gut das gemacht wurde von dem Hacker Oo


----------



## Darequi (21. März 2009)

Jo Leuds, bald gibts dann den Battle.net Account, mit denen alle deine Spiele noch etwas sicherer werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und um auch noch meinen Senf hier zuzugeben:

1. Ja es gibt Videos mit integrierten Playern, die auf *.exe enden
2. Achtet immer auf die Schreibweise der Namen
3. Schaut euch nie irgendwelche dubiosen Videos an!
4. Sichert euren Rechner! (AntiVir, Spybot SD) Ich glaub, ich schreib euch gleich einmal ein Tutorial dazu, wenns nich schon da ist xD

5. Gute NachT!

P.S: 6. Never trust a smiling Gamemaster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (21. März 2009)

Wenn ich das hier alles so lese schlage ich meine Hände übern Kopf und denk mir einfach laß die mal denken....habt ihr eigentlich ne ahnung wie viele ports und http verbindungen angreifbar sind von WoW gesehen....natürlich ist es fürn häcker kein problem sowas mal eben durch zu ziehen...und nur weil in einen späteren Zeitpunkt battle.net die acc übernimmt garantiert es noch lange nicht für sicherheit....das internet ist doch eine reine virenfalle....und Häcker die euch sowas unterjubeln wie keylogger...das ist doch nix...ihr solltet euch selber mal und euren PC besser abschirmen dann kann auch so eine post wenn ihr die nicht öffnet schief gehen...mit bisschen wissen funzt das auch....mal mehr googlen leute...www.gidf.de ^^ (www.google-ist-dein-Freund.de)


----------



## Elodrion (21. März 2009)

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Warnung.

Werd mal vorsichtig sein was ich an Mails bekomme und verfolge sowieso nie Links die außerhalb der Spiele sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe ich bleibe ungehackt


----------



## Pericolus (21. März 2009)

Elodrion schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Warnung.
> 
> Werd mal vorsichtig sein was ich an Mails bekomme und verfolge sowieso nie Links die außerhalb der Spiele sind.
> 
> ...



Wäre blöd nach meiner Meinung nach wenn du jeden billigen link verfolgen würdest...aber ich denke mal bist schlau genung...gibt ja genug warnungen dafür aber jedes mal doch soviele opfer über die ich mich wegschmeiße weio die würklich glauben die haben 5 euro gewonnen und haben dann nen dicken virus auf dem Rechner xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shahaa (21. März 2009)

mist...werde jetzt mit meinem bankchar aufpassen müssen, da der ein mailget-addon für die auktionen hat, das den ganzen briefkasten auf einmal öffnet :/


----------



## X-Man (21. März 2009)

hm, höfliche anrede und obendrein schlechtes deutsch...
typisch chinafarmer oder chinahacker.


----------



## Taliá30 (21. März 2009)

Ich finde auch, die die hier nur rummaulen weil mal einer nen Arsch in der Hose hat und uns alle wartn sollten jetzt mal den Schnabel zu machen. Ich danke Dir auch vielmals für diese Info.


----------



## Pericolus (21. März 2009)

Taliá30 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, die die hier nur rummaulen weil mal einer nen Arsch in der Hose hat und uns alle wartn sollten jetzt mal den Schnabel zu machen. Ich danke Dir auch vielmals für diese Info.



hmm weil einer sein Maul aufmacht will dich mal flamen sehen wenn es dein account ist BURNER


----------



## Denilson (21. März 2009)

das is ja ma nen mega deutsch da in der pn


----------



## Pericolus (21. März 2009)

Gott schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel ^^


----------



## EricDraven1979 (21. März 2009)

Also ich finde die Info sehr gut. Zwar warnt Blizzard davor aber man hatte kein Bild wie das genau aussehen würde. Durch den Screenshot kann man sich aber ein Bild mehr machen worauf man noch so achten muß!

Thx for info!


----------



## Sternendrachin (21. März 2009)

öhm seit wann kann man links in ingamepost setzen die anklickbar sind?
oder hab ich da jetzt was verpasst?

ansonsten danke für die info :-)


----------



## Azuriel (21. März 2009)

lol video.exe .. made my day

evtl. mal das gehirn einschalten


----------



## Hasal (21. März 2009)

Wir hatten jetzt eine SEHR aufdringliche Werbung von XChar, wo der Account gleich erstmal Raids für eine ganze Woche planen wollte....nix gegen Xchar, bin da angemeldet, aber irgendwie war mir das auch net so ganz geheuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls danke für die Info, wobei auf "fremde" Links gehen die über die Post gesendet werden, schon von Haus aus Tabu sein sollte. 

MfG


----------



## Pericolus (21. März 2009)

Azuriel schrieb:


> lol video.exe .. made my day
> 
> evtl. mal das gehirn einschalten



LOL,du vergisst wohl das die meisten Gamer ihr Hirn verzockt haben....;P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bequra (21. März 2009)

Wer auf einen derart stümperhaften Hoax reinfällt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Trust78 (21. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern




Maulheld!

Danke für die Info


----------



## Pericolus (21. März 2009)

Fallen aber leider viele drauf rein...Mann mann wenn mann mal übelegt wie viele Opfer WoW hat xD ich zähl auch unterm Opfer aber ich bin bestimmt nicht soooo Panne,ich weiß das ich davon Ahnung habe und das leider nicht wenig...mag vllt als prolli rüber kommen...aber wenn die Menschheit so doof ist und keine ahnung von PC sichherheit haben sollten sie sich doch überlegen sich wieder nen amiga zu kaufen oder ganz die Finger von sowas zu lassen,ich mein ich lach mich immer noch drüber schrott wie mann fragen kann,das ein Link in so eine Mail vorkommt...Hör mal das sind Häcker und keine Stohmänner xDD


----------



## Ekim (21. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Fallen aber leider viele drauf rein...Mann mann wenn mann mal übelegt wie viele Opfer WoW hat xD ich zähl auch unterm Opfer aber ich bin bestimmt nicht soooo Panne,ich weiß das ich davon Ahnung habe und das leider nicht wenig...mag vllt als prolli rüber kommen...aber wenn die Menschheit so doof ist und keine ahnung von PC sichherheit haben sollten sie sich doch überlegen sich wieder nen amiga zu kaufen oder ganz die Finger von sowas zu lassen,ich mein ich lach mich immer noch drüber schrott wie mann fragen kann,das ein Link in so eine Mail vorkommt...Hör mal das sind Häcker und keine Stohmänner xDD



Ja, du kommst wie ein Prolet rüber. Wenn du hier als Checker auftreten willst, solltest du zumindest die Groß- und Kleinschreibung aufgeben. Davon hast du nun mal gar keine Ahnung. Dann hast du schon mal 40% weniger Fehler in deiner Protzrede.

Zum Thema. Da muss ich kein Hacker sein, um an eine ganze Gilde ingame solch eine Nachricht zu verschicken. Ich spinne jetzt mal rum. Haben sicher schon einige weiter vorn beschrieben. Aber neun Seiten sind mir zu viel. Es gibt z.B. wowarmory. Da würde ich mir ne größere Gilde anzeigen lassen. Suche mir dann einen Char raus, der nen i-Punkt oder etwas ähnliches hat und lege einen lv-1-Char mit einen kaum zu unterscheidenden Sonderzeichen an. Dank armory, kann ich nun von diesem Char aus an alle Gildenmitglieder eine ingame-"Gildennachricht" verschicken. Dann lösche ich natürlich den Char.

Wer allerdings auf .exe-Dateien hereinfällt hat die Grundregeln der PC-Sicherheit nicht zur Kenntnis genommen.

PS: Hat vlt. schon mal jemand ne ingame Antwort verschickt?


----------



## Biomech (21. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wieso sagst du das uns und nicht deinen gildenmembern



Jetzt weiß ich auch, wie Du zu Deinen über 1400 Einträgen hier gekommen bist...indem Du so eine gequirrlte Sch...e zu wichtigen Themen postest! Naja....wenn man sonst nirgends was zu melden hat, muß man eben hier die Fresse aufmachen! In Deinem Fall wäre es sinnvoller, selbige einfach zu zu lassen!!

Danke für den Hinweis....werds gleich in unserem Forum verlinken!


----------



## Biomech (21. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Fallen aber leider viele drauf rein...Mann mann wenn mann mal übelegt wie viele Opfer WoW hat xD ich zähl auch unterm Opfer aber ich bin bestimmt nicht soooo Panne,ich weiß das ich davon Ahnung habe und das leider nicht wenig...mag vllt als prolli rüber kommen...aber wenn die Menschheit so doof ist und keine ahnung von PC sichherheit haben sollten sie sich doch überlegen sich wieder nen amiga zu kaufen oder ganz die Finger von sowas zu lassen,ich mein ich lach mich immer noch drüber schrott wie mann fragen kann,das ein Link in so eine Mail vorkommt...Hör mal das sind Häcker und keine Stohmänner xDD



Und Du solltest Dich lieber mal mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung auseinander setzen, anstatt nur vorm PC zu hängen! Was nützt es Dir, der "Oberchecker" am Rechner zu sein, aber nicht richtig schreiben zu können?? Naja, manche Menschen müssen sich eben hier im Forum profilieren, weil sie sonst nichts gebacken bekommen!


----------



## Kawock (21. März 2009)

Danke für den Hinweiß. Aber ich glaube ich wäre eh zu faul mir den Link irgendwo aufzuschreiben! ^^


----------



## Ara1337 (21. März 2009)

hab die exe mal ausgeführt ...    interessant wird schonmal unsichtbar d.h. sie verschwindet komplett vom speicherort 

nen filetransfer erfolgt auch nicht ... und nen internetzugriff auch nicht 

mysteriös wie das funktionieren will


virenprogramme scannen das atm 

http://www.virustotal.com/de/analisis/6610...0a647ee8d29ec0d

das VirenResultat 

^^

wenn sich etwas neues meldet sag ich bescheid


----------



## wlfbck (21. März 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Als ich heute einlogte fand ich eine Mail eines Gildenmitgliedes. Ihr denkt euch jetzt, was daran besonders? Naja seht selbst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hört sich schwer nach gimpgilde an.


----------



## TilemannPlaya (21. März 2009)

hm ist heut bei uns in der gilde auch passiert. Zum glück wussten die meisten dass das nur nen fake war.
Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem Absender und dem jeweiligen Gildenmember das so hies war, dass anstatt
dem > i < ein > í < zu lesen war. Is in Wow noch um einiges schlechter zu erkennen der Unterschied.

@wlfbck: ist auch bei der besten raidgilde auf Teldrassil vorgekommen also glaub dass kann bei allen passieren


----------



## Medmius (21. März 2009)

Man hätte es unter anderem auch wegen der schlecht geschriebenen Erklärung erkennen können. Man kann erkennen, dass es grob aus dem englischen übersetzt wurde.


----------



## Anduris (21. März 2009)

Echt krasse Sache. Gut, dass du mal nen thread dafür erstellt hast!!


----------



## Spectrales (21. März 2009)

Keylogger sind nur dann gefährlich, wenn man nicht nachdenkt, bevor man handelt...

Ziemlich sinnloser Thread.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. März 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> hört sich schwer nach gimpgilde an.



Und wieder einer der das nicht checkt 

es war kein Gildenmitglied u auch kein Korumpierter Account sonder

es wurde ein Beliebiger Name aus der Gilde genommen (mit Hilfe des Arsenals) und bestimmte Buchstaben im Namen mit Hilfe von Sonderzeichen geändert

Bsp. Gildenmember hat den Namen Felitrina

es wurde der Name wie folgt geändert Felítrína Im Postfach sind diese Feinheiten nicht zu erkennen 


Also bevor die Flamst sei froh das es Leute gibt die Euch warnen


----------



## Neneko89 (21. März 2009)

Malaya schrieb:


> diese von dir so genannten "vollpfosten" ziehen euch armen schluckern im AH das geld aus der tasche, ohne dass ihr es überhaupt merkt! also wer ist hier nen vollpfosten?
> müsst euch die dinger ja net kaufen. blizzard baut halt nur möglichkeiten ein wie die superreichen ihr gold loswerden können. es gibt auch leute die sich sowas ohne ebay locker leisten können ohne danach ansatzweise pleite zu sein. ich kenn mehrere leute die nen vermögen im 6 stelligen bereich haben und sogar einen der nen vermögen im 7stelligen bereich hat.
> 
> mfg
> ...



Du bist so ein Dummbraddler das gibts net. 7 Stelliger Bereich, nur doof das letztens die Goldgrenze mit 255k oder ähnliches erreicht wurde in WoW du Held. Stand sogar auf Buffed, solchen Leuten wie dir sollte man echt verbieten mit andren Leuten zu reden / schreiben.

Du scheinst ja fett Kohle zu ham und deine ganzen Homies eh.


----------



## Dani.k (21. März 2009)

Ich find Das echt Klasse von Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dass du dass hier schreibst.
Diese Keylogger bobst sind echt eine Plage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. März 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> hört sich schwer nach gimpgilde an.



hört sich schwer nach "ich habe keine Ahnung, will Postcounter +1 und mach ne fullquote" an

btt: ich glaub jetzt hats aufgehört


----------



## Shadria (21. März 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Du bist so ein Dummbraddler das gibts net. 7 Stelliger Bereich, nur doof das letztens die Goldgrenze mit 255k oder ähnliches erreicht wurde in WoW du Held. Stand sogar auf Buffed, solchen Leuten wie dir sollte man echt verbieten mit andren Leuten zu reden / schreiben.
> 
> Du scheinst ja fett Kohle zu ham und deine ganzen Homies eh.



Ich bin so frei und zitiere mich mal selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shadria schrieb:


> Derjenige der schrieb "...ich kenn mehrere leute die nen vermögen im 6 stelligen bereich haben und sogar einen der nen vermögen im 7stelligen bereich hat." hat nicht gesagt das EIN Char soviel Gold hat.
> Das Goldlimit pro Char liegt übrigens genau bei 214 748 Gold 36 Silber 47 Kupfer (liegt an der 32Bit-Integer Zahl die verwendet wird -> 2^31-1 (oder 2,147,483,647).
> 
> Bei 10 Chars pro Server kann man also durchaus eine 7stellige Goldsumme erreichen...
> ...



Tja... dann mal weiter:



Bequra schrieb:


> Wer auf einen derart stümperhaften Hoax reinfällt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.



@ Bequra: verwende bitte keine Ausdrücke deren Bedeutung du nicht verstanden hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




wlfbck schrieb:


> hört sich schwer nach gimpgilde an.



@ wlfbck: Ich möchte nicht unhöflich sein, aber lesen bildet (zumindest sollte es). Also für alle nochmal: die Mails stammen *nicht* von Gildenmembern kommen, sondern von Chars mit fast gleichlautenden Namen wie die Gildenmember.


----------



## Teradas (21. März 2009)

Das steht zwar oben Rechts wenn man sich Einloggt auch,aber danke für die Info weil es war ja einer aus deiner Gilde wie du gesagt hast.
Und einem aus meiner Gilde würde ich das auch glauben.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. März 2009)

2 Sachen die mich sofort stutzig machen würden:

1. Rechtschreibung ---> in diesem maschinen-übersetztem Deutsch wird man ja mitlerweile öfters mal ingame von Goldsellern angewhispert!
2. /video.exe --->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An Dreißtigkeit ist diese Masche echt nicht mehr zu überbieten...die arme Gilde tut mir leid. Vor allem das Opfer, mit dessen Account die Ingame-Mails verfasst wurden!


----------



## Pericolus (21. März 2009)

Ekim schrieb:


> Ja, du kommst wie ein Prolet rüber. Wenn du hier als Checker auftreten willst, solltest du zumindest die Groß- und Kleinschreibung aufgeben. Davon hast du nun mal gar keine Ahnung. Dann hast du schon mal 40% weniger Fehler in deiner Protzrede.
> 
> Zum Thema. Da muss ich kein Hacker sein, um an eine ganze Gilde ingame solch eine Nachricht zu verschicken. Ich spinne jetzt mal rum. Haben sicher schon einige weiter vorn beschrieben. Aber neun Seiten sind mir zu viel. Es gibt z.B. wowarmory. Da würde ich mir ne größere Gilde anzeigen lassen. Suche mir dann einen Char raus, der nen i-Punkt oder etwas ähnliches hat und lege einen lv-1-Char mit einen kaum zu unterscheidenden Sonderzeichen an. Dank armory, kann ich nun von diesem Char aus an alle Gildenmitglieder eine ingame-"Gildennachricht" verschicken. Dann lösche ich natürlich den Char.
> 
> ...




Hmm,weißt du es ist mir scheiß egal ob ich groß oder klein schreibe ihr seid doch selber so Vögel die jetzt hier denn obercoolen raushängen laßen aber in würklichkeit selber scheiße dämlich sind...naja und bei solchen frechen leuten wird nicht nur irgendwann nur der acc gehäckt sobndern der ganze Rechner oder sollte ich für doofe zitieren COMPUTER ....du passt gut in das Forum Mobbing rein...das sind solche Prollnasen wie du die an allen was zu mäckern haben gut aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (21. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Hmm,weißt du es ist mir scheiß egal ob ich groß oder klein schreibe ihr seid doch selber so Vögel die jetzt hier denn obercoolen raushängen laßen aber in würklichkeit selber scheiße dämlich sind...naja und bei solchen frechen leuten wird nicht nur irgendwann nur der acc gehäckt sondern der ganze Rechner oder sollte ich für doofe zitieren COMPUTER ....du passt gut in das Forum Mobbing rein...das sind solche Prollnasen wie du die an allen was zu mäckern haben gut aufgehoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Hmm,weißt du es ist mir scheiß egal ob ich groß oder klein schreibe ihr seid doch selber so Vögel die jetzt hier denn obercoolen raushängen laßen aber in würklichkeit selber scheiße dämlich sind...naja und bei solchen frechen leuten wird nicht nur irgendwann nur der acc gehäckt sobndern der ganze Rechner oder sollte ich für doofe zitieren COMPUTER ....du passt gut in das Forum Mobbing rein...das sind solche Prollnasen wie du die an allen was zu mäckern haben gut aufgehoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zurg (21. März 2009)

Sicherlich dreist von den Leuten die sowas versenden um an die Login Daten zu kommen, nur falls man seinen Virenkiller auch nur halbwegs aktuell hat, kann man darüber nur schmuntzeln.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S. AVG Anti-Virus Free 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (21. März 2009)

> P.S. AVG Anti-Virus Free wink.gif



Das scheiss Teil hat den Virus entdeckt k dann findet denn echt jedes Antivir Prog. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (21. März 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> 2 Sachen die mich sofort stutzig machen würden:
> 
> 1. Rechtschreibung ---> in diesem maschinen-übersetztem Deutsch wird man ja mitlerweile öfters mal ingame von Goldsellern angewhispert!
> 2. /video.exe --->
> ...



Die werden nicht von echten Spielern verfasst.
Man erstellt einen Twink, dessen Name mit dem eines Gildenmitglieds Identisch ist, bis auf einige Sonderzeichen a la Torrák statt Torrak... der schickt dann den Brief an Gildenmitglieder der Gilde, in der er echte Torrak ist...
Ist nem Kumpel so passiert, der hatte eines morgens diese Nachricht von 4 (!) so veränderten Gidenmitgliedsnamen im Briefkasten...


----------



## Tulence (21. März 2009)

Ich finds einfach nur geil! video.exe .... auffälliger gehts für nen keylogger ja schon nimmer =D


----------



## BlizzLord (22. März 2009)

> Ich finds einfach nur geil! video.exe .... auffälliger gehts für nen keylogger ja schon nimmer =D



Schlimmer is die Rechtschreibung oder um es anders auszudrücken...

Schlimmer ist rechtschreibung ausdrücken anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (22. März 2009)

Danke is zwar jetz offtopic aber was is aus b1ubb geworden der is garnit mehr on is der gebannt?


----------



## Leonalis (23. März 2009)

Schaut euch bitte die namen genau an, die kommen nicht von gildenmember sondern lv 1char mit gleichen namen, jedoch mit 1ausnahme

Z.b.

Leonalis
Leonalís

Na wer erkennt per sofort den unterschied? Jetzt ist ja kein problem aber ingame wer liest das schon so genau, weil ihr denkt ja erst nach dem motto "hey der kollege aus der gilde"


----------



## Natsumee (23. März 2009)

nein nicht gebannt

und 

eventuel temporäre sticky?


ist ja aktuell grad


----------



## Demyriella (23. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Warnung, werde es direkt als Gildennachricht weitergeben.

LG
Myri


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. März 2009)

Ich hatte jetzt einen whisper am morgen.

Darauf habe ich ein Ticket geschrieben und ratet mal, was von Blizz kam.

Genau, das Standartmässige "Klicken und Spam melden...." bla bla bla

Dumm nur, Whispers haben die Funktion nicht.

So richtig scheint es bei Blizz ja keinen zu stören, ist ja nur ein Spiel und
wir die Schäflein die brav zahlen ohne zu murren.


----------



## Kujon (23. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der das nicht checkt
> 
> es war kein Gildenmitglied u auch kein Korumpierter Account sonder
> 
> ...



genau so läufts, absolut korrekt. mein name wurde für das auch missbraucht, die gildenkumpels haben dann post von einem "Kuìon" erhalten. Rein optisch kann man da sehr gut drauf reinfallen, ich hoffe aber, dass es jedem bewusst ist, dass man keine links ingame öffnen sollte. die werden immer dreister.

gestern war ich in den grizzlyhügeln an den pvp-quests. plötzlich bekomme ich einen whisper von einem char (ganz normaler name, kein xadefjkae oder sowas) mit der frage: "sind sie noch da?"

ich dachte mir, der meint vermutlich die allys, die ihn gekillt haben, schreibe daher zurück und frage wen er meint. und schon war ich in den fängen des spammers, der mir dann prompt gold verkaufen wollte. einfallslos sind sie ja gar nicht, das kann man ihnen inzwischen nicht mehr vorwerfen.


----------



## Kujon (23. März 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt einen whisper am morgen.
> 
> Darauf habe ich ein Ticket geschrieben und ratet mal, was von Blizz kam.
> 
> ...



doch, geht auch im whisper - einfach rechtsklick auf den namen, spam melden - that's it


----------



## MoMatrix0083 (24. März 2009)

Wenn ich manche posts hier lese.... sowas von undankbar!
Blizzard warnte nur von möglich wow keyloggern... nicht vor der genauen nachricht.
ich selbst habe auch die selbe nachricht bekommen und habe sie direkt gelöscht weil ich kein inhalt vertraue wo eine .exe datei angehangen ist.

Manche leute verstehen solche nachrichten nicht und laden sich sowas einfach runter ohne zu wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt, der thread ersteller hat sich die mühe gemacht leute zu Warnen, find ich gut. Dazu kommt noch das er sogar ein screeny von der mitteilung gepostet hat, find ich noch besser!

Für die die zukünftig lesen.... einfach danken, und gut ist!


----------



## Martel (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mich wundert das ja einwenig. Damals... ja damals.. haben wir so immer Geschenke verschickt. Also neu ist das nicht.
Man das waren noch Zeiten... da ging noch ein Raunen durch die Welt als Onyxia ihren Kopf verloren hat.... ich werde alt...


wie hießt doch gleich noch der Lord der nach Sw gepullt wurde ? Kazzak oder so?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (24. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Hmm,weißt du es ist mir scheiß egal ob ich groß oder klein schreibe ihr seid doch selber so Vögel die jetzt hier denn obercoolen raushängen laßen aber in würklichkeit selber scheiße dämlich sind...naja und bei solchen frechen leuten wird nicht nur irgendwann nur der acc gehäckt sobndern der ganze Rechner oder sollte ich für doofe zitieren COMPUTER ....du passt gut in das Forum Mobbing rein...das sind solche Prollnasen wie du die an allen was zu mäckern haben gut aufgehoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Es ist langsam an der Zeit, solchen Leuten wie du es bist, etwas auszubremsen !*
/reportet


----------



## Letrax (24. März 2009)

Wie kann man auf ein Video reinfallen das eine .exe Endung hat...


----------



## ichPWNdicke (24. März 2009)

habe heute auch so ne nachicht im Briefkasten gehabt ^^.....

nur eins btw.... sätze wie.. wär auf >blablabla.com.exe reinfällt hat es verdient es den acc zu verlieren wie man es oft in den buffed news gelsen hat finde ich sau scheiße

zu einem weil sicher nich jeder weiß was dieses exe bedeutet bzw was is wenn sowas ist mit verlinkt wird..


----------



## LyQ (24. März 2009)

ich denke einmal die haben nicht die Absender geändert, sondern ganz ähnliche Namen verwendet z.b Eris und Erîs ...
und in der Post sieht man so was nicht gleich immer!



Danke für die Info!


----------

